# 64 water pump



## djones3158 (Dec 6, 2014)

thanks for letting me join the group....I have a 64 gto that needs a water pump rebuild. This is a number correct car so I would like to do it myself, does anyone on here know if you press the shaft out of the impeller or the hub off the front?


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm interested to see what the answer is on this (since I don't know myself). I have a couple of original water pump units that could be rebuilt, if there's someone that provides that service.


----------



## djones3158 (Dec 6, 2014)

*64 water pump*

I know we're not the only ones out there that needs to do this job. Surely someone has some information they can share. I can't even find anything with a diagram or if the hub presses off the front of the shaft and the shaft comes out the back with the impeller. You would think someone would have a kit for this project, but can't find anything on that either.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I have mine apart right now because of an overheating problem, the guy that was in there before me decided that it didn't need one the divider plates and left it out.
With the tolerances on the pump combined with the need of a press to get it apart and put it back together I would just buy a new one and install it.

There is a post on the group by Bear that gives you the instructions on how to clearance the plate which I will do when the new set arrives.
Chances are on a 50 year old car that isn't the original pump anyway and I don't think it would make any difference on a parts matching car.


----------



## djones3158 (Dec 6, 2014)

*water pump*

thanks for the reply...believe it or not it is the original pump. I have the press, I guess I should put the pump in a box and give it to the next owner but if I can rebuild this one that's what I would like to do{cast Impeller} Thanks again


----------

